# Spanien, Costa Blanca



## nahanni (26. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen ich wohne seit einem halben jahr in der nähe von alicante und wollte jetzt endlich mal wieder fischen gehen. leider bin ich nicht so an der meeresfischerei interessiert und jetzt bin ich verzweifelt auf der suche nach einem fluss wo man die fliegenrute ein bissl schwingen kann. Hat hier irgendjemand eine ahnung wo das geht?????|kopfkrat
zur not wäre auch ein see zum fischen auf zander, karpfen, barsch... interessant.

gruss und tight lines


----------



## leguan8 (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Spanien, Costa Blanca*

Hallo und Herzlich Willkommen hier im AB!


----------



## MefoProf (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Spanien, Costa Blanca*

Auch von mir ein |wavey:.

Versuch es doch mal mit der Fliegenpeitsche im Meer. Hier in DK werden ja auch alle möglichen Meeresbewohner (Meerforelle, Hornhecht, Meeräsche etc ) damit überlistet. Warum sollte das in Spanien anders sein. Zumindest Meeräschen sollte es bei dir geben und die kann man mit der Fliege fangen.


----------



## Waldorf&Stettler (12. März 2008)

*AW: Spanien, Costa Blanca*

Hallo,
oberhalb von Denia gibt es einen kleinen Fluß. 
Kann man gut auf Google Earth sehen.
Da hab ich schon geangelt.
War echt klasse, nur der Erfolg war nicht sehr hoch.
Also viel Spaß


----------



## doit (28. März 2008)

*AW: Spanien, Costa Blanca*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin zum ersten mal in diesem Forum - also entschuldigt bitte eventuelle Fehler..

Zum Thema -

Mittelmeer - 

Von der Küste aus zu angeln habe ich vielfach versucht mit schönen Sonnenutergängen aber ohne  großen Erfolg..

Denia . - Meer  - nix. 

Ich habe aber einmal "Einheimischen" zugeschaut. 

Wo: von Denia aus in Richtung Oliva. Die Küstenstrasse direkt am Meer entlang. Ganz am Ende besteht dann nur noch die Möglichkeit nach links oder geradeaus in eine Sackgasse zu fahren. Genau dort hin - parken. Zu Fuß über den kleinen Bach und dann den Anglern zuschauen.

Vorsicht aber beim  Baden -  Wir hatten danach fürchterlichen Durchfall --

Ob es davon kam -- haben aber seit 7 Jahren so etwas in Denia noch nicht
erlebt... ggf. in Google Earth die Meeresfarbe anschauen......und sich ein eigenes Bild machen...

Beobachtete  Angelmethode der Angler und nach mehrfachen Gesprächen mit auch deutschen, ansässigen Anglern bestägtigte Methode:

"Fast" Hochseegerät. Köder: Fisch - lebend-  (Art mir nicht bekannt) ca. 40 cm groß - über die zweite oder - falls vorhande- dritte Sandbank "herausgebracht".

Enweder mit einem kleinen Schlauchboot oder aber mit Flossen bei sehr guter Kondition  - ca 2- 400 m !! 

Und  - je rauher die See - desto besser die Ergebnisse !! Bitte aber mehr als Vorischt walten lassen beim eventuellen "herausschwimmen" - es gibt auch dort nicht zu unterschätzende lebensgefährliche Strömungen.

Wenn die Einheimischen rausschwimmen heißt das noch lange nicht, daß unsereins das kann !!!!!  ES KANN SEHR LEICHT DAS LEBEN KOSTEN!!


Habe in Google Earth einen See in annehmbarer Entfernung entdeckt.

Direktion: nord west ..


Hat irgend jemand Infos über Angelmöglichkeiten im Landesinneren ??

Vielleicht ist ja auch ein Angelkollege im Zeitraum vom 19 Juli bis 
9 August in Denia und Umgebung ???

Danke und 

Petri Heil


----------



## Ben_koeln (9. April 2008)

*AW: Spanien, Costa Blanca*

Hi doit,

Was haben die denn mit den 40cm Köderfischen gefangen? 

Gruß

Ben


----------



## doit (15. April 2008)

*AW: Spanien, Costa Blanca*

Hallo Ben !

Die Spezies kenne ich nicht. Es waren ca.  1.5 m lange Fische.  Ich bin kein Spezialist für Mittelmeerfische aber es waren Schuppenfische, Rapfen ähnlich mit relativ großen Maul, soweit ich mich erinnern kann ohne beindruckende Zähne. 

Jagdverhalten - war auf die Distanz von 2-300 m nicht auszumachen. Der Köder war aber ca. 1,5 - 2 m über den Meeresboden  stationär (Blei ca. 1Kg) mit einem ca. 1- 1.5 m langem Seitenfach plaziert.

Ich habe diese Species auch noch nie auf einem Markt oder sonst gesehen. Die Anwohner sagten, das Sie essbar sind und gaben Tips zur Zubereitung.

Es waren ausschließlich Spanier und langjährige deutsche Auswanderer beim Angeln. 
Keine Touristen. Dazu war das Angelgerät auch zu speziell. Rutenlänge 4m plus - Wurfgewicht - nicht identifizierbar aber weit über .. steif .

Rollen - Maxi - Schnur - ab 60 er monofil. Rest - Drillinge ab 10 cm. Gerätezustand und Methode: archaisch aber erfolgreich.



Die "Köderfische" waren Schwarmfische ( Schuppenfische, silber) und wurden mittels Artgenossen angelockt die an einem Drilling stationär mit einem schweren Blei vor der ersten Sandbank - ca. 20 m vom Ufer "verankert" waren. Sie wurden durch die Artgenossen angelockt und schienen Futter zu suchen, ähnlich wie Lauben die dorthin schwimmen wo Lauben sind..in kleinen Schulen von ca. 5 bis maximal 20 Fischen.

Sie wurden von bis zu den Hüften im Wasser stehenden Angleren mit einem Rundnetz gefangen - ähnlich wie in ich es zu meiner Jugend in Puerto Rico erlebt habe - nur wurden damit Sarinen gefangen.  

Also Rundnetz - unten mit Bleien beschwert - Schwarm sichten - und dann auswerfen. Mit einer Angel waren die nicht zu fangen.

Diese Methoden erscheint vielleicht nicht "waidgerecht" zu sein - aber in manchen Ländern der Welt wird das anders  gesehen, was ausdrücklich nicht bedeutet, dass ich das gut finde.

Wir waren 2006 mit der ganzen Familie - drei kleine Kinder - dort,  so konnte ich nur diese Informationen sammeln.

Ich werde aber ab dem 19 Juli für drei Wochen in Denia sein und dann sicherlich mehr berichten können. 

Vom Ufer aus habe ich in Denia und Umgebung auch mit vielen Tricks nicht einen Biss gehabt.

Man braucht auch nur mit einer Schnorchelausrüstung mal zu schauen - das Größte waren eine Schule von Rochen, dann allerdings sehr viele aber nur 30 cm groß.

Meine Söhne waren begeistert - aber selbst bei den kleinen Rochen - vorsicht - sie spüren elektromagnetische Felder und so auch Menschen und deren Annäherung. 

Die Stacheln die in Gefahrensituationen mit dem Schwanz wie mit einer Peitsche abgeschossen werden reichen auch bei einem kleinen Rochen aus um bei einem Kleinkind und ggf. auch bei einem Erwachsenen tödliche Verletzungen zu verursachen - siehe u.a. Crocodile Hunter Steve Erwin.

Hast Du Links oder Tips für Angelmöglichkeiten im Inland in der Region ??

Gruß 

Michael


----------

